# My new little sweetie!



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you tree, for making my dreams a reality!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*GET YOUR MONEY BACK !!!!*

That thing don't have a cylinder !!! :mrgreen:

Christmas lights ?? :? :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 some call them christmas lights, I call them party lights, You wouldn't imagine the atmoshpere party lights set at a ****tail party. :wink:


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

I call them mood lights. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice................... and the gun looks good too. Thats ok , my Christmas lights are up from three years ago. My step son put them up and I'm afraid of heights.  :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> .45 some call them christmas lights, I call them party lights, You wouldn't imagine the *atmoshpere* party lights set at a ****tail party. :wink:


You even type with a slur when you're drunk.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Loke said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > .45 some call them christmas lights, I call them party lights, You wouldn't imagine the *atmoshpere* party lights set at a ****tail party. :wink:
> ...


He does that when sober also. :? DAHB!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > fixed blade said:
> ...


Is he ever sober?

Nice deck though. Is it recycled 2x4s on your double-wide, or did you come into some money and get (that's ******* for steal) some real redwood?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Are those the lights you were talking about that you put on your deck rail, so you could see what to hold on to when you were puking?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

rough crowd. geez.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey dont feel bad fixed we used to leave ours up all year too, theres nothing wrong with christmas lights up all year round :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

They're not christmas lights **** it. I took those down in feb. These are just white twinkly lights. Or mood lights. frickin frick.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> They're not christmas lights **** it. I took those down in feb. These are just white twinkly lights. Or mood lights. frickin frick.


frickin frick sorry..............twinkly mood lights..........all the same aint they? :wink:

what gun is that you got?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Its the pink, it brings out the animal in us... 

BTW nice gun, i have one just like it...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

frogger is yours the xd 40 too! there ya go gft. I haven't shot it yet, but todays the day. How do you like yours frogger?


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice gun fixed they are really nice shooters, And don't be ashamed for I too have the party lights which light up the area best suited for that heving moment once the jungle juice party stops but I can't make it to the porcilin(sp?) school bus.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

We have a gun just like that one...........Im the only one who can hit anything with it!

I thought it looked familiar


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

They're great from inside 21' I hear.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

My hubby and his friends make fun of me when I shoot it


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Does it come back and knock ya in the head?


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

no not that bad. The last time we went shooting I had my hair down and it kept blowing my hair backward everytime I shot it. It also makes me rock a lil bit. But not bury it in my head. Im better than that


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> frogger is yours the xd 40 too! there ya go gft. I haven't shot it yet, but todays the day. How do you like yours frogger?


It is, i love it, i also have the XD subcompact .9 and love it the same... solid gun, easy to disassemble and shoots flawlessly... let me know how you like it...

You should take it apart just to see how simple it really is to use, clean and re-assemble... if you need instructions let me know.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

looks good should be a fun gun. Is it a ccw weapon?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> looks good should be a fun gun. *Is it a ccw weapon?[/quote*]
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...


I already had it apart the first ten minutes I had it home. I like to familiarize my self with my firearms before I use them. It was very easy.

Thanks for the offer to help.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Hard to go wrong with an XD. I carried a service model in .40 for a while. I'm one of the rare exceptions that actually is more naturally suited to the Glock grip angle than to the XD/1911. I shoot the Austrian Tuperware better and since that's what I'm issued, I find myself favoring Glocks these days. But still impressed with the XD's. 

If you guys aren't regularly field striping your guns, especially if you use it for personal defense, you really ought to. The more familiar you are with the gun, inside and out, the better prepared you'll be if the proverbial S does HTF.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I already had it apart the first ten minutes I had it home. I like to familiarize my self with my firearms before I use them. It was very easy.
> 
> Thanks for the offer to help.


I figured you did but thought i would check.... sometimes the easiest things are the hardest to figure out...

So how did it shoot...


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh yes, nice shooting irons errrrrr plastic/irons. I bought my two boys XDs. One got the subcompact 9mm but traded for a .40 subcompact. The other one got the .40 duty. They both love them and have been trying to convince me (1911 loyalist) to get one. I finally caved and just got a used compact .45. Took it out last night and put 20 rounds through it. Had limited time. My wife doesn't like it, I'm undecided. It feels pretty good but not as good as my 1911s.

The reliability may be what wins me over because I have had a few, (very few but concerning for CCW non the less) FTF with my 1911s.

Sorry, no pictures but it does look an awful lot like all the other all black ones!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Frogger I still haven't shot it. But berg and I, are going to try and get out today. He got a new .454 casual the same day I got mine.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> He got a new .454 casual...


That is awesome, it must be a very laid back and dressed down .454 Casull.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Threshershark, If you don't know by now, I can't spell for ****, then you're never going to now. I'm happy with a 60% spelled right sucess rate. :twisted:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

You have a nice looking Unit there fixed! :shock: Boy did that come out wrong.  :wink: Nice gun, you will have to let me know how it is after you shoot it.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

"Why Fixed Blade, maybe poker just isn't your game. Perhaps we should have a spelling contest."

I wasn't commenting on the spelling, I think the idea of a casual cartridge rocks. Actually we could apply this to Archery as well.

A recurve could be "casual" like the new North Slope Casual. You wouldn't want to call it "express", "mach", "viper", etc.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

jahan said:


> You have a nice looking Unit there fixed! :shock: Boy did that come out wrong.  :wink: Nice gun, you will have to let me know how it is after you shoot it.


Don't listen to him, it came out just as he meant it... :shock: :wink:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

scattergunner said:


> Hard to go wrong with an XD. I carried a service model in .40 for a while. I'm one of the rare exceptions that actually is more naturally suited to the Glock grip angle than to the XD/1911. I shoot the Austrian Tuperware better and since that's what I'm issued, I find myself favoring Glocks these days. But still impressed with the XD's.
> 
> If you guys aren't regularly field striping your guns, especially if you use it for personal defense, you really ought to. The more familiar you are with the gun, inside and out, the better prepared you'll be if the proverbial S does HTF.


What department do you work for scattergunner?


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

The Lingerie Department. :lol: 

UDC/AP&P


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

We had a guy from UDC come in and give my goverment class a presentation. It was interesting.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Was it interesting, or was it *interesting...* :wink:


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice.

I sure like my XD 45 Service model. The subcompact should be a bit easier to carry concealed. Do you have a concealed carry permit yet? I am hearing 8 to 9 weeks wait to get the permits now.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

James said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I sure like my XD 45 Service model. The subcompact should be a bit easier to carry concealed. Do you have a concealed carry permit yet? I am hearing 8 to 9 weeks wait to get the permits now.


Took the class 4 weeks ago, still waiting.


----------

